# HDCP? Wie? Was? Wo?



## benTi1985 (2. März 2014)

Hi Leute,

ihr habt ja sicherlich mitbekommen dass Amazon jetzt für Prime Mitglieder eine Online-Videotek zur Verfügung stellt.

So, nun zu mkeinem Problem:

Manche Serien kann ich an meinem Rechner in FullHD anschauen, Filme jedoch nicht.
Auf der PS3 und XBox360 funktioniert es tadellos.

Auf dem Rechner wird das HD Symbol bei der Wiedergabe "ausgegraut". Per MouseOver steht dann im Tooltip:
_"Die HD Version für diesen Titel ist leider nicht verfügbar, da die Standards für die geschützte Übertragung von Video-Inhalten (HDCP) nicht erfüllt werden. Der Titel wird stattdessen in SD abgespielt."_

Wieso geht HDCP bei mir nicht? Was für Vorraussetzungen werden nicht erfüllt?

Zum System:
ASRock Z77 Pro4
Intel i5-3570K
8GB DDR3-1600Mhz
Gigabyte Radeon HD7950 Windforce 3x
OnBoard Sound

Monitore:
Hauptbildschirm laut CCC: DELL U2412M (per mitgeliefertem DVI-Kabel angeschlossen).
2. Bildschirm: LG Flatron W2361V (per HDMI angeschlossen)
3. Bildschirm: ColorTac irgendein 19" 4:3 Monitor (angeschlossen per VGA an der Intel HD4000 onBoard).

Laut Dell ist der Monitor und das mitgelieferte DVI kabel HDCP Konform.

Als Betriebssystem kommt Win8.1 Pro 64bit zum Einsatz (mit Media Center Pack). Alle Treiber sind Up-To-Date.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

Wenn die Erkennung schlecht gemacht ist kann es reichen dass der dritte Bildschirm angeschlossen ist um HDCP als nicht erfüllt zu kennzeichnen.


----------



## benTi1985 (2. März 2014)

Ist das echt so mies umgesetzt?

Dann probier ich jetzt mal alle Monitore einzeln durch. Danke.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

Ob es wirklich so ist wirst du ja dann sehen. Ist auf jeden Fall die naheliegendste Vermutung.


----------



## benTi1985 (2. März 2014)

Never Stop a running System  

Also ich alles durchprobiert.

Nur den DVI-Monitor: Geht nicht.
Nur den HDMI-Monitor: Geht nicht

OnBoard Intel HD4000 abgeschaltet, nochmal beides probiert: geht nicht.

Habe bei jedem Versuch auch die Brwoserdaten gelöscht und die Datei im Ordner C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\PlayReady umbenannt wie im Amazon FAQ beschrieben.
Hilft alles nix.

Jetzt hab ich ein anderes Problem:
Kann meine Intel HD4000 nicht mehr benutzen.

Im EFI ist sie an (unter North-Bridge->IGPU Multi-Monitor->Enable), aber in Windows ist sie nicht auffindbar.
Auch das Deaktivieren, booten, aktiveren, booten hat nichts genutzt... *argh*

Noch was:
Ich plane eh umzustellen.
Der DELL soll in Zukunft direkt per DisplayPort angeschlossen werden.
Der LG soll mit "DisplayPort zu DVI Kabel" angeschlossen werden (Brauche den HDMI Eingang am Monitor für die PS3 und den VGA Eingang für die XBox 360).
Und der 19" soll per "DVI zu VGA" Kabel angeschlossen werden.

Muss ich da irgendwas beachten? Ausser das die Kabel die richtigen Signale weitergeben (also DP zu DVI und nicht umgekehrt)?


----------



## Superwip (2. März 2014)

Das wird nicht funktionieren...

DVI->DP geht nicht.


----------



## benTi1985 (2. März 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> Das wird nicht funktionieren...
> 
> DVI->DP geht nicht.


 
Ich wills auch andersrum haben DP->DVI


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

benTi1985 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich ein anderes Problem:
> Kann meine Intel HD4000 nicht mehr benutzen.
> 
> Im EFI ist sie an (unter North-Bridge->IGPU Multi-Monitor->Enable), aber in Windows ist sie nicht auffindbar.
> Auch das Deaktivieren, booten, aktiveren, booten hat nichts genutzt... *argh*


Hast du Windows seitdem mal per Neustart Funktion komplett neu hochgefahren? Das pseudo Herunterfahren von Win 8 reicht zum Teil nicht um neue Hardware zu erkennen.


----------



## benTi1985 (2. März 2014)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hast du Windows seitdem mal per Neustart Funktion komplett neu hochgefahren? Das pseudo Herunterfahren von Win 8 reicht zum Teil nicht um neue Hardware zu erkennen.



Ja, das volle Programm. Herunterfahren, Netzteil aus und 10 Sek. Startknopf drücken um zu entladen. Aber leider hats nix geändert.


----------



## Olstyle (2. März 2014)

So ist es eben falsch. Nicht auf Herunterfahren sondern auf Neustarten musst du klicken. Ansonsten bleiben die geladenen Treiber etc. im Zwischenspeicher auf der Festplatte und neue Grafikkarten etc. werden nicht erkannt.


----------



## Superwip (2. März 2014)

> Ich wills auch andersrum haben DP->DVI



??

DVI Ausgang (GraKa) -> DP Eingang (Monitor) geht nicht.

DP Ausgang (GraKa) zu DVI Eingang (Monitor) geht nur wenn der Ausgang ein DP++ (Dual Mode Display Port) ist. Der DP++ ist im Prinzip ein DP mit einem zusätzlichen Kompatibilitätsmodus für DVI. An sich ist DP (überhaupt) nicht zu TMDS (DVI/HDMI) kompatibel.


----------



## shadie (3. März 2014)

Ich hatte mal das selbe Problem.
Bei mir musste ich einfach HDCP für den Monitor, auf dem ich schauen will, im NV Treiber aktivieren.

Wie das bei AMD ausschaut weiß ich leidern icht mehr, habe meine 2 HD7970 nicht mehr


----------



## benTi1985 (3. März 2014)

Superwip schrieb:


> ??
> 
> DVI Ausgang (GraKa) -> DP Eingang (Monitor) geht nicht.
> 
> DP Ausgang (GraKa) zu DVI Eingang (Monitor) geht nur wenn der Ausgang ein DP++ (Dual Mode Display Port) ist. Der DP++ ist im Prinzip ein DP mit einem zusätzlichen Kompatibilitätsmodus für DVI. An sich ist DP (überhaupt) nicht zu TMDS (DVI/HDMI) kompatibel.


 
Also ich hab mir jetzt mal Kabel und Adapter bestellt. Ich berichte dann wieder ob es funktioniert oder nicht.


----------



## Olstyle (3. März 2014)

Ich kann deine HDCP Probleme auf dem großen Rechner übrigens nachstellen. Eine Lösung hab ich aber auch noch nicht.


----------



## benTi1985 (4. März 2014)

So, alle Kabel und Adapter sind da. Alles angeschlossen und funktionstüchtig. 

HDCP geht immernoch nicht. Ich denke da muss Amazon bei der Erkennung noch n bisschen Nachbessern.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. März 2014)

hd inhalte bei amazon funktionieren nur über nen bug ... hab nen paar filme in hd schauen können, aber nach neustart war hd nicht mehr verfügbar und auch die vorher in hd geschauten filme waren plötzlich grisselig und bisher hab ich es nicht geschafft den bug zu reproduzieren 
pc selber ist ansonsten hdcp fähig, wird für blu-rays als abspielgerät genutzt


----------

